# Mantis ill.. should i do something?



## jimpaunik (Jan 23, 2012)

My mantis is ill..

he´s been vomiting for a couple of days, byt today was the worst.. whats wrong?


----------



## meaganelise9 (Jan 23, 2012)

change the food.


----------



## ismart (Jan 23, 2012)

Has it been having a hard time  ? Does the vomit stink? What were you feeding it? I would not give him anymore food for at least the next three days. Mist him a few times a day to keep him hydrated while he trys to puke up the rest of the what ever he has in his system. Also increase ventilation. Hopefully it's not to far gone? Good luck!


----------



## jimpaunik (Jan 23, 2012)

Okey. Its eating crickets only. The vomit does not stink and there is no poop last three days.


----------



## meaganelise9 (Jan 23, 2012)

That's good advice. My thought is that something is amiss with the crickets or even something they're eating.


----------



## jimpaunik (Jan 23, 2012)

But all my mantids eats the same kind of crickets. And they have no problems. I will wait and see.. He has good ventilation and humid. Thanks for answers


----------



## ismart (Jan 23, 2012)

jimpaunik said:


> Okey. Its eating crickets only. The vomit does not stink and there is no poop last three days.


That would be very bad if he is backed up? If she cant  then she is going to die! If your lucky it just might have eaten to much, and puking up what it cant hold down?


----------



## jimpaunik (Jan 29, 2012)

Btw.. he´s eating and poopin again


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 29, 2012)

Maybe a bad cricket? A sick one? Black crickets are usually unhealthy


----------



## jimpaunik (Jan 30, 2012)

i think soo.. i have lots of crickets, don´t know how to translate but desert crickets and black ones.

For some reason the desert crickets are getting slow and dying.

Why are the black ones unhealty? i´ve got about 200 of them.. babies. Wich i feed all mantids with.


----------



## gripen (Jan 30, 2012)

jimpaunik said:


> i think soo.. i have lots of crickets, don´t know how to translate but desert crickets and black ones.
> 
> For some reason the desert crickets are getting slow and dying.
> 
> Why are the black ones unhealty? i´ve got about 200 of them.. babies. Wich i feed all mantids with.


if you breed the crix/raise them they should be fine for the mantids. wild caught are a little more iffy but i still use them.


----------



## jimpaunik (Jan 30, 2012)

yep they are born and raised in my kitchen


----------



## gripen (Jan 30, 2012)

jimpaunik said:


> yep they are born and raised in my kitchen


then they are fine!


----------



## jimpaunik (Feb 1, 2012)

And now he is sick again.. I think he is goin down..  but he is old.. 7 months.


----------



## agent A (Feb 1, 2012)

Wat is the species?


----------



## jimpaunik (Feb 2, 2012)

Hierodula grandis


----------



## ismart (Feb 2, 2012)

Is he an adult?


----------



## jimpaunik (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes. Adult.


----------

